# Do you carry your Bible every where you go?



## Laela (Jan 2, 2011)

Psalms 119:11
_Your word have I hid in my heart, that I might not sin against you._

I understand the whole purpose of reading God's Word is so that it's in me...yet God's Word is unfathomable at times. There are some Scriptures I know _*by heart*_, there are others I know but don't fully understand yet..and then there are Scriptures I thought I knew but came to the revelation later that I didn't. Oh, man, learning God's Word is an exciting, beautiful experience. Or maybe it's just me?  Anyhoo, I say all this to say what's so wrong with toting my Bible with me everywhere I go? Should I really care what people think when I pull my Bible out to read at lunch or on the train? Not me....From experience, I've seen family members jet when I pull my Bible out...LOL.... the funny thing is, it wasn't on my mind to thump them, but to just read it. It's really not just a book. _The Book of Eli _comes to mind.

It's true that we live in a *world *of technology and I could easily go to Biblegateway on my BlackBerry and no one would know I'm reading my Bible. But it's just something about having a tangible, worn, dogeared book that I can actually open up to read.  Flip the pages.That's my preference, so I'm not saying it's wrong to rely on technology...because I visit Bible sites online all the time; however we can access God's Word, I'm sure He is fine with.

Which brings me to my question... Do you carry your Bible with you? Is it part of your tote essentials, such as makeup bag, cell phone, address book, iPad, etc? Just a question, that hopefully will help minister to all of us in some way.

I'll make this a poll as well, if you choose not to discuss.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jan 2, 2011)

I carry my bible to church. 

As of lately, I have been carrying my bible to work with me. And it has been helpful. I have highlighted several scriptural verses during my study time. So when I have to whip out the bible at work those highlighted verses stand out and minister to my spirit.


----------



## Prudent1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Until recently yes:scratchch. When I changed jobs this last time around and had to move all of my stuff etc etc I stopped. When the office move is over and I have purchased another good tote bag (soon) I will start carrying my bible with me again on a regular basis. Depending on what's going on with me, I usually have my study bible or some other version with me. As for technology, yeah, I def put that to good use. I have several bible apps on my phone, kindle, PC, laptops and I usually have a couple of books that are biblical in nature with me at all times. I really do believe that scripture you posted Laela. If I have the word in my heart, no one and nothing can confuse me or take it from me. A girls gotta read u kno?!
2 Timothy 2:15 (The Message)

 14-18Repeat these basic essentials over and over to God's people. Warn them before God against pious nitpicking, which chips away at the faith. It just wears everyone out. *Concentrate on doing your best for God, work you won't be ashamed of, laying out the truth plain and simple.* Stay clear of pious talk that is only talk. Words are not mere words, you know. If they're not backed by a godly life, they accumulate as poison in the soul. Hymenaeus and Philetus are examples, throwing believers off stride and missing the truth by a mile by saying the resurrection is over and done with.


----------



## Lucie (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes, I always have one in the car. When I start working, I will bring one to work. Ironically, I do not bring it to church because they put the Scripture on the big screens. I have pictures and notes in my home Bible so I do not like to take it out.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes, yes, yes...it's the greatest thing I've ever done.


----------



## CarolinaGal (Jan 2, 2011)

I usually keep my main Bible in my car with me so I can have it for Sunday and mid-week services. At work, I either use my smartphone or BibleGateway.com: A searchable online Bible in over 100 versions and 50 languages.. I tend to go to Bible Gateway often because it allows you to quickly review different translations.


----------



## it_comes_naturally (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes, I do.   It's on my iphone.


----------



## divya (Jan 2, 2011)

Oops! I skimmed the poll options and clicked Other instead of another option. Now I carry it with me everywhere via my cell phone.


----------



## freecurl (Jan 2, 2011)

CarolinaGal said:


> I usually keep my main Bible in my car with me so I can have it for Sunday and mid-week services. At work, I either use my smartphone or BibleGateway.com: A searchable online Bible in over 100 versions and 50 languages.. I tend to go to Bible Gateway often because it allows you to quickly review different translations.



Thank you so much for this website. This would make studying specific verses easier.


----------



## loolalooh (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes, I do.  I carry one in my purse and one in the car.


----------



## GodsPromises (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a bible at work in my desk drawer and about at home, however, I also have my bible on my phone which is the greatest thing in the world.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, I don't leave my home without it.


----------



## lovely008 (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, I carried it in my purse even before I rededicated my life to Christ. At that time though it was just something I felt protected me, purely a psychological attachment (I did of course think it was spiritual) Now, I have it because I actually enjoy reading my bible and I like to read it when I'm on break at work or out to eat alone. Instead of fiddling with my blackberry and calling people out of boredom, I reach for the word and feed my spirit.


----------



## paradise79 (Jan 3, 2011)

I voted and yes I do carry my Bible in my handbag. I even bought one with a cover to protect it because there are all sorts of things in my bag and it can damage it. I used to work along with some christian books also (in fact I had 2). I better read the Word, feel the presence of the Lord in transport or during waiting times; it's a good way of staying focus and it enlightens the day, the life like nobody business,lool.

I don't care, whenever I want to I just get my Bible and ignore the looks I can have. May God bless them and let them taste the Word . At the beginning, I used to feel a little bit shy but hey, I'm just  connecting myself to my beloved so don't care about anything else.

Don't know about where you live, ladies but I'm working in Paris and subway ain't really a place to "expose" blackberries and Iphones; I'm too scared of those bad thieves, they are violent and looking for that high brand phones


----------



## ToyToy (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, on my BB .


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 3, 2011)

I carry mine everywhere.  I just bought a new one that I carry in the box until I find a cover for it.  I don't always read it or get to read as I would like or should but I like having it with me.  I now have my old one in my work bag and the new one in my other bag.  My study bible stays on my bed and has only left the house 2 times.

I have a bible app that I use when I forget my bible, but I like to hold books and flip pages.  Looking and reading from a screen isn't the same for me.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes... Shimmie raises her hand.   

I am most definitely one to be called a Bible toter, but not a thumper.   I'm not.     

_Some Shimmie thoughts... Sharing My Reflections:_  

I have serveral versions, formats, sizes, and _colors._   I used to have a Bible to match the color suit / dress that I was wearing to Church (mauve, teal, dusty blue, black, cream/gold, tan/gold, red, white, and with a pen and journal in matching colors, to take notes. 

And it wasn't so much a 'fashion statement' as it was just how much my Bible became a huge part of me.  I've toned it down over the course of time. 

For, my Bible is more than just a 'book' that I carry with me, it is more than a tool or study guide, it is beyond a mandate; my Bible is my heart whether the color matches what I wear or not, my Bible is where my heart is and I treasure it as such.  

I will admit that I begun to use modern technology and as time progresses, I probably will utilize an ereader or whatever seems adequate.  But I still love the actual pages as opposed to 'e'formats.


----------



## Laela (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice... 


PinkPebbles said:


> I carry my bible to church.
> 
> As of lately, I have been carrying my bible to work with me. And it has been helpful. I have highlighted several scriptural verses during my study time. *So when I have to whip out the bible at work those highlighted verses stand out and minister to my spirit*.




  esp @ the bolded. That ministered to me, 'cause you know I can go back and forth.. LOL... Please keep me in your prayers... I receive that Word!


Prudent1 said:


> 2 Timothy 2:15 (The Message)
> 
> 14-18Repeat these basic essentials over and over to God's people. Warn them before God against pious nitpicking, which chips away at the faith. *It just wears everyone out. Concentrate on doing your best for God, work you won't be ashamed of, laying out the truth plain and simple.* Stay clear of pious talk that is only talk. Words are not mere words, you know. If they're not backed by a godly life, they accumulate as poison in the soul. Hymenaeus and Philetus are examples, throwing believers off stride and missing the truth by a mile by saying the resurrection is over and done with.




Vonnie, I'm glad to know there are others who love to feel an actual BOOK in their hand... I feel like part of the dying breed of (mostly old(er) folks   who'd rather flip the pages of the newspaper with their tea in the morning, than read it online. I like. however, that technology can keep the Word in front of my face, more often than not..so that's  a good thing. 



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I carry mine everywhere.  I just bought a new one that I carry in the box until I find a cover for it.  I don't always read it or get to read as I would like or should but I like having it with me.  I now have my old one in my work bag and the new one in my other bag.  My study bible stays on my bed and has only left the house 2 times.
> 
> I have a bible app that I use when I forget my bible, *but I like to hold books and flip pages.*  Looking and reading from a screen isn't the same for me.





 @ matching your outfits.. but I do understand where you're coming from....w/ the Bible being an essential item. That's what's up. I'm looking for a new Bible tote w/ handles in maroon or burgundy... 




Shimmie said:


> Yes... Shimmie raises her hand.
> 
> I am most definitely one to be called a Bible toter, but not a thumper.   I'm not.
> 
> ...


----------



## lacreolegurl (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes, I have it on my iTouch, my iPad and my Nook.  I always have at least one of those with me.  I carry the actual Book with my notebook with me to church on Sundays.


----------



## janiebaby (Jan 4, 2011)

There's a Bible app that I use on my blackberry. Sometimes I carry my Bible in my car or purse.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2011)

Laela said:


> @ matching your outfits.. but I do understand where you're coming from....w/ the Bible being an essential item. That's what's up. I'm looking for a new Bible tote w/ handles in maroon or burgundy...



I was going through a phase...


----------



## foxee (Jan 4, 2011)

I voted no only because I'm in the market for a smaller Bible I can carry in my purse.  I have a beautiful study Bible and it's a hardcover and VERY heavy.  I keep it next to me in the bed at night.


----------



## Laela (Jan 6, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> I was going through a phase...


----------



## Minx (Jan 6, 2011)

I voted "Yes", because I keep one in my car.

I also kept one on my desk at work(before I got laid off).
There were many times when my coworkers and I would be discussing scripture, and I always had my Bible near by just in case I needed to reference it or in case others need to see something for themselves.

I just feel secure having it with me.
Its like, no matter where I go, I can always go to the scriptures in the event that I feel the need to, for whatever reason.


Minx


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 6, 2011)

Minx said:


> I voted "Yes", because I keep one in my car.
> 
> I also kept one on my desk at work(before I got laid off).
> There were many times when my coworkers and I would be discussing scripture, and I always had my Bible near by just in case I needed to reference it or in case others need to see something for themselves.
> ...



In many ways, my Bible is like having a 'Blankie' with me 'throughout the day...."

_Lord you are my comfort and my joy... all of which is written in your Word... _


----------



## LiftedUp (Jan 9, 2011)

I used to carry a New Testament with me.  I should restart this practice.  It's comforting to know that I can reach for it when I want to.


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Jan 10, 2011)

yes, it's always in my car, and i have scripture on my phone!


----------



## makeupgirl (Jan 10, 2011)

Honestly, I dont and probably should.  I have one on my night stand which I use to study with and also what I take to church but then I have another bible at work.  I would like to get one to keep in my handbag.


----------



## lejardinier (Jan 12, 2011)

I always do and also have a bible on my iPhone in case it's too dark to read.


----------



## Laela (Jan 25, 2011)

*Treat Your Bible Like Your Cell Phone - Monday, January 24th, 2011*
_*As written and presented by Mary Whelchel*_

It wasn't that many years ago that owning a cell phone was a novelty. Few people had them, they were very expensive, and they were large, clumsy things. But now, none of us can imagine life without that cell phone. They are very compact and yet it's amazing all the features you can have on your phone now.

I got an email from someone asking, 'What would happen if we treated our Bible like we treat our cell phone?' And I decided this was worth thinking about. Hebrews 4:12 tells us that 'The word of God is living and active. Sharper than any double-edged sword, it penetrates even to dividing soul and spirit, joints and marrow; it judges the thoughts and attitudes of the heart.' Just consider the unique power of this book we call the Bible.

I think of a friend of mine who came to saving faith simply because a co-worker lived a godly, peaceful life before her, and then challenged her to simply 'read the Bible.' She began a three-month program of reading the gospels, in every translation she could buy, and then on her knees one night, by herself, she simply could no longer resist Jesus. The Word of God had penetrated what she describes as a very sinful, selfish heart, and falling in love with Jesus, she confessed her sins and surrendered her life to him.

The Word of God is powerful, and we really need to seriously give it a much higher place of importance in our lives. So, what if we treated our Bibles like we treat our cell phones? What would happen?

1. First, we would carry it with us all the time, because you never leave home without that cell phone, do you? Do you take a Bible to work? Do you have one with you when you travel? You can't read it if you don't have a copy with you, so the first thing we ought to do is carry it with us everywhere. There are small editions that easily fit in a purse or briefcase or a pocket. I encourage you to take your Bible with you everywhere. Not as a showpiece, not like it's a lucky charm. But just so you'll have it there with you when you need it. In fact, you would go back to get it if for some reason you left it, right, just like you do your cell phone!

2. Second, how many times a day do you look at your cell phone, flip through it, read a message? For some of you, that number would be pretty high. Well, suppose we referred to the Bible several times a day. Suppose, when there was a vacant moment in our day, instead of wasting it on a newspaper or surfing the internet, we just read a chapter or passage from God's Word? It's a living, active book, and that would definitely have an impact on our lives.

Every time you use your cell phone ask yourself, 'How would my life change if I treated my Bible like I do my cell phone?'


----------



## Laela (Jan 25, 2011)

*Treat Your Bible Like Your Cell Phone - Tuesday, January 25th, 2011
As written and presented by Mary Whelchel
*
Here's another way we should treat our Bibles like our cell phones:

3. When you have an emergency of some sort-a flat tire, a sick child, a broken pipe, a frightening event of some kind-don't you grab your cell phone and immediately call for help? It can be a lifeline when you face an emergency, when you're lost, when you're troubled, whatever. Well, what about the Word of God? Do you turn to it in an emergency, when you're frightened, when you're troubled?

The Psalmist said, 'I am laid low in the dust; preserve my life according to your word' (Psalm 119:25). And again, 'I remember your ancient laws, O Lord, and I find comfort in them' (Psalm 119:52). Often the Bible is the last place we go for help when we're in trouble, and we truly need to re-train ourselves to go there first in an emergency. This is one example of how important it is to memorize scripture, so that in those emergencies, we have that active, living word stored in our heads, there to comfort us and calm our fears, even when we aren't able to literally open the Book and read from it.

4. Many cell phones today are equipped with internet ability as well as GPS, so when you need directions on how to get somewhere, you can go to that cell phone for guidance. The Psalmist said that the Word of God is a lamp to our feet and a light for our path, (Psalm 119:105), and we should turn to it for directions when we need to know what to do.

Years ago when we were on just one station in Chicago, it was becoming apparent that God was opening doors for the ministry to expand. As I thought about the responsibility of starting such a ministry, I was truly frightened. So, I sat down with my Bible, and I prayed, 'Lord, I cannot and will not proceed further with this idea of a radio program unless you clearly show me that this is your plan, not mine. Give me something from your Word to show me what to do.' My reading for that day was in Isaiah 50, and verses 4 and 7 just jumped off the page. I read, 'The Sovereign Lord has given me an instructed tongue to know the Word that sustains the weary. . . Because the Sovereign Lord helps me I will not be digraced. Therefore have I set my face like flint and I know I will not be put to shame.' I was certain then, and remain certain today after more than 26 years, that God spoke clearly to me through that passage, and it has sustained me through all these years.

Treat your Bible like your cell phone. It is a powerful book.

We've taken a chapter from 'A Guide on Getting to Know God' and put it into a booklet format. This chapter gives you some very clear guidelines and help on finding the best structure for yourself, so that you're really reading the Bible for all its worth. You can click here or call us at 1-800-292-1218 to receive this free gift.

Please prayerfully consider supporting our ministry financially. Any amount is appreciated. You can click here to donate or call us at 1-800-292-1218.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Jan 25, 2011)

*I have a bible on my cell phone, does that count... *


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 25, 2011)

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *I have a bible on my cell phone, does that count... *



You've made room for Jesus...


----------



## paradise79 (Jan 26, 2011)

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *I have a bible on my cell phone, does that count... *


 
sure


----------



## Laela (Jan 26, 2011)

*Treat Your Bible Like Your Cell Phone - Wednesday, January 26th, 2011
As written and presented by Mary Whelchel*

The Word of God is like no other book. It is alive; the words are not dead words on paper. When you need something from God, those words will come alive to you. There will be something right there in the Bible that you will know is there for you in that particular situation.

Here's another idea on how to treat your Bible like your cell phone:

4. How many cell phones have you given or received as a gift? Especially for the younger generation, giving them the latest cell phone is the best gift you could give them. My niece told me that her son in college had ruined his cell phone, so he asked his mom to please send him a new one. She decided to buy a new one for herself and send him her phone, which was plenty good but just not the latest edition. So, she put her old phone in the box that her new one came in, and mailed it off to him. Next day he called and said, 'Mom, I was so excited when I saw that box. I thought you were sending me that new phone, and then I opened it and found your old one inside.'

I chuckled when she told me that story, to think of how much these young people dote on their cell phones. It is like an extension of themselves.

Why don't we give the Bible as gifts more often? It might not be received with as much enthusiasm as a new cell phone, but it's worth a lot more and will do a lot more good. Do your children know how you value the Word of God? Are they aware that it is worth more to you than a cell phone-or any other book in the world?

The person with the greatest single influence in my life was my godly mother, and the thing I remember most about her was her intense love for the Bible. At her memorial service, we were able to give every child and grandchild one of her worn-out Bibles-that's eleven Bibles, and I've found a couple more since then. She was reading and studying it almost every morning when I got up. I don't remember her telling me to read my Bible, but I remember how faithfully and lovingly she read hers. A love of God's Word is the greatest gift you can give to anyone, especially your children.


----------



## Laela (Jan 26, 2011)

Absolutely, Anjel....

I'm just sharing these articles that I'm getting this week. Mary Welchel is old-school..she probably doesn't like cell phones.. I don't know. I'm not trying to insinuate using a cell phone to read your Bible doesn't count by posting those. I think her point is God's Word should more value than technology in a Christian's life.

There's nothing wrong w/ using cell phones to read the Word, but if the battery of my cell phone was to die or I couldn't get connected online, I'd still have my Bible book.. ergo, the point of my post. HTH!



AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *I have a bible on my cell phone, does that count... *


----------



## Laela (Jan 27, 2011)

*Treat Your Bible Like Your Cell Phone - Thursday, January 27th, 2011*
*As written and presented by Mary Whelchel*

I've been challenging you to think about how you treat your cell phone, and then purpose to treat your Bible the same way.

Have you ever reached for your cell phone, only to discover that the battery was dead? That will never happen with the Word of God. It is eternally alive and active. Psalm 119:89 says, 'Your word, O Lord, is eternal; it stands firm in the heavens.' There are few things that will last until eternity, and the Word of God is one of them. It never changes, it never loses its power.

Did your phone ever get disconnected because you hadn't paid the bill? That will never happen with the Word of God, because Jesus paid it all. You'll never get disconnected, and there will be no dropped calls!

I really want to encourage you to get serious about the Word of God. Are you reading it everyday? Do you have a plan for reading the Bible? Many Christians treat the Bible like a magazine, like casual reading. They pick it up, turn to something familiar, read a passage or two, and that's it. It's hit and miss, off and on, and then they wonder why they aren't growing spiritually.

The Word of God is the food that we need to be mature, strong Christians. You can't just pick at it; you have to be a serious student and lover of the Bible, if you want to know the abundant life that Jesus came to give us.

I've discovered that many people just don't know how to approach reading the Bible. No one has ever taught them or encouraged them to have a structured, systematic way to get into the Word of God. I've written a Bible study entitled 'A Guide on Getting to Know God,' and it is written to give you clear help in how you can establish a meaningful approach to reading the Bible, and it will help you put that necessary discipline in place. It does take discipline to set aside a time each day and have a plan to read the Bible. But it pays off in huge dividends.

In order to encourage you to get started with a plan for reading your Bible daily, we've taken one of the chapters from my Bible study and prepared it in booklet form. This chapter gives several ways to approach your Bible reading, and it will give you that kick start you need to get going. We are glad to provide this to you, if you are indeed serious about reading your Bible faithfully. More information about this offer is at the bottom of this transcript.
_________________________________________________________________
We've taken a chapter from 'A Guide on Getting to Know God' and put it into a booklet format. This chapter gives you some very clear guidelines and help on finding the best structure for yourself, so that you're really reading the Bible for all its worth. You can click here or call us at 1-800-292-1218 to receive this free gift.

Please prayerfully consider supporting our ministry financially. Any amount is appreciated. You can click here to donate or call us at 1-800-292-1218.


----------



## Laela (Jan 28, 2011)

*Treat Your Bible Like Your Cell Phone - Friday, January 28th, 2011
As written and presented by Mary Whelchel
*
When I first became serious about following Jesus, I began to spend time in the Bible each morning. It wasn't because I felt obligated to do it, or because it was a duty, but I truly needed the strength and guidance that I gained from God's Word. I was going through some deep waters, and the Word of God truly became a lamp to my feet and a light for my path.

During this time I developed a structured plan for reading the Bible, because I don't work well without a plan and a structure. Honestly, I don't think anyone can really approach the Bible to read it for all its worth without a system. The Bible is our bread of life-it is the food we need for strength and growth. And we need a balanced diet of God's Word.

We all have favorite parts of the Bible that we enjoy more than others, I guess, but Romans 15:4 tells us that 'everything that was written in the past was written to teach us, so that through endurance and the encouragement of the Scriptures we might have hope.' So, we need to have a plan for reading the Bible that takes us into every book of the Bible, because it all is worthwhile and beneficial. We teach our children that they need to eat their vegetables and fruit in order to have heathly bodies, even though they may prefer ice cream and candy. And so, we need to be instructed in all parts of the Bible-and believe me, there are rich treasures in every book.

I developed a plan that has worked for me. It takes me into all parts of the Old and New Testament, and it really has made a huge difference in my life. And I eventually put this plan and some other ways to read the Bible into a Bible study called, 'A Guide on Getting to Know God.' I want to offer you a gift. We've taken one chapter of my Bible study and put it into a booklet format, and this chapter gives you some very clear guidelines and help on finding the best structure for yourself, so that you're really reading the Bible for all its worth.

The only requirement for sending you this gift is that you will use it! I know we all like things that are free, but the purpose of offering this to you is not to add to the clutter on your bookshelf, but to really help you. So, please contact us if you would like this free booklet. Information on how to receive it is at the bottom of this transcript. If it truly helps some of you start reading your Bible more systematically and faithfully, that will make me very happy!


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Feb 2, 2011)

Kinda.  If I am on vacation or sleeping away from home my bible goes with me.  If I am anywhere else (work, running errand, visiting) I have my ipod touch in my purse, which has the bible loaded onto it.  I do read it when I am waiting.  I use to carry around a small new testament before I got my touch.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a physical bible in my car at all times, and I have the bible on my phone.


----------

